# falsche Mail von Amazon



## heibas (19 März 2007)

Hallo,
momentan sind E-Mails im Umlauf, die auf die Zahlung von einem bestellten Laptop bei Amazon. de hinweisen. Angeblich hat man diesen Laptop bestellt und soll nun bezahlen. Ich habe gleich bei Amazon angerufen und die darüber informiert. Gott sei Dank haben das aber auch schon andere. Die wussten schon bescheid und haben sich dafür entschuldigt, dass andere mit ihrem Namen unrechte Geschäfte treiben.
Aber Vorsicht! Im Anhang dieser Mail sind Trojaner! Bitte nicht öffnen, sondern bei Amazon melden.
LG heibas


----------



## Reducal (20 März 2007)

*AW: falsche Mail von Amazon*

...nein, bitte nimmer bei Amazon melden - wie du schon schreibst, weiß man dort Bescheid. Nur kann man bei Amazon dagegen auch nichts machen und jede Meldung mehr verstopft sinnlos den Support.


----------

